# flintlock muzzleloader kits



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

been kicking around the idea of getting 1 for a winter project. didn't have much luck using searching to find kits for sale. anybody have any websites or dealer in the state that carry these?


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

http://www.sittingfoxmuzzleloaders.com/intro.html

Ray Franks in Vassar, Mi. He is a good guy to deal with, reasonable prices too. I have a gun he made for me, and I know of several other guys that have gotten kits from him and are very happy with them. If you find what you want from him, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Track of the Wolf (http://www.trackofthewolf.com), jim chambers (http://www.flintlocks.com/), don Stith (http://www.donstith.com/muzzle_loading_rifles.html), Dunlop (http://www.dunlapwoodcrafts.com/) and a whole slew of others offer traditional flintlock east of the Mississippi long rifles... 

if you don't want to get that fancy or pricey you can always take on a Lyman Great Plains Rifle or a Tradtitions Kentucky Rifle kit in flint or the like.... Places Like Dixie Gunworks, Midsouth Shooters Supply and MidwayUSA stock these kits for the best prices. Midway was the cheapest for my Lyman GPR percussion I am currently building.

When it comes to traditional muzzleloaders... these folks are fanatical...

http://www.muzzleloadingforum.com/fusionbb


----------

